# Holy Shhhhrooms!



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Job swamped again.So took a hike and filled two bags.One with chants and the other boletes.Mostly kings but a few pines and 2 nice bicolor.Not sure on the weight but big pile.Was only out less than an hour and a half and didn't cover much territory.Couldn't even count the ones past,soggy or buggy.Never seen it like this.I'm really worried about the gardens with this rainy weather but this amount of shrooms lifts my spirits!Was thinkin' about going back out with a wheelbarrow but need to process some of these before getting greedy.Hate to waste.Will be out more this week but know what's dinner!HAPPY HUNTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Great report! Been too bushed from work to get out but glad to hear your scoring! Hope Fog is having success also.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Found another good bunch of chant buttons this afternoon. What type of trees did you find your kings under Lynk ? And Geo hope you find time to get out there.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Fog,was so thrilled that I wasn't paying attention to individuals(shame on me!) but this area has plenty of large beech,oak and hemlock.Geo,don't get burned out.Take care!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Out after work and another nice haul.Fewer chants(maybe a pound).But a sackful of assorted boletes(kings,pines,bicolor,yellow scaber and speckle stems)plus some hedgehogs.There were a bunch of kings past prime,bug ridden or rodent gnawed that I wish I could've gotten to first.HappyHunting!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

I feel like I'm hoggin' the air time but another decent haul today including two paper lunch bags filled to the brim with black trumpets!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Black trumpets I have yet to find those...it sounds like you are having a wonderful time out there. glad to see someone is having luck.I would love to find some it would be one of those ahhhhhhhhhhh kind of moments .what trees were they under Lynk ?


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Fog,not so much trees but ''washout'' areas.Places that don't always see runoff water but do during really heavy rains where you can see water ran and then slowed by debris or spread out by a change in grade.Look just below these areas.These are usually on an easy pitched grade just before the hill falls off steeply.I like to climb up or along the side of a hill's ''shoulder'' so you spot them closer to eye level and it's easier to see the tiny ones that make you stop and scan about.I've done the wander about and look down thing.Not for me.I think once you get the feel for right places,you can better focus you're search.Long winded but I hope this helps.Good luck and Happy Hunting!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Not long winded at all thank you for taking the time.I'll have to try those type of areas.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Checked on a job this morning and spotted a few black trumpets along the cottage road.I asked the homeowners if they minded me picking them after our meeting and they said ''help yourself''.Didn't have my shroom gear,but had a stack of paper grocery bags in the back seat.Picked three bags two thirds full.Had to dig out the scales for this one.Eight and a quarter pounds!Never seen 'em like this and only picked maybe half.Spread them on newspapers on diningroom table and it looks like three inches of black mulch but smells way better!!Borrowed another dehydrator and getting to work.This is the year so far!!Hope to hear good news from everyone.Happy "Fourth" and Happy Hunting!!!!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow now I really have to get out there and do some searching. Sounds like I have a chance of finding something good.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow x 2, Way to go Lynk!!!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys!I'm so tired from cleaning and processing these things.Still have a little less than half to go.Almost as tedious as having four two-year olds helping you sort out a 5000 piece socket set.Almost!Smells like heaven in this house. Fog,if you've never found these and had a secure address to give,I'd be glad to send you some dried ones. Geo,same for you but I know your shroomin' skills. Finishing my second cup and back at it.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, Nice of you to offer! Thanks, I'm all set but am much obliged. Enjoy your harvest!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

How nice of you to offer Lynk, but I'm rather web challenged I guess you could send me an email to [email protected]


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Fog,I guess I was hoping maybe you had a PO box or something so you didn't have to give your address online.I can try to email you but I'm the poster boy for tech challenged.I'll give it a shot.Daughter visiting tomorrow,maybe she can help.In the meantime get all the shrooms you can.It could dry up in no time.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Was hoping to hear from a bunch of you but nobody's posting.Shrooms everywhere so maybe the news isn't as exciting.Finding trumpets all over even in places I've hunted for years and never found any.Chants are getting big and the bugs are getting into some but plenty to go around.The garden is showing signs of not liking the rain but can fill two sacks with mushrooms in an hour's time.Take care and Happy Hunting!!


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Lynk, I had a niice haul of black trumpets and saw a good number of boletes, but the boletes were a bit old. Also, check out my recent post to help me solve a mystery of the woods...!


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Pics to come tomorrow, I saw a few chants on the side of the road near one of my spots a few days ago. I have been busy picking blueberries I bought a rake and have picked 12 gallons of them. Time for some creamy chanterelle pasta.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Well I found a few but there seems to be a lot less around me this year, they were in all the same spots as last year but less than a quarter of what there was last year. Also didn't help that someone beat me to one of my best spots. Most were still to small to pick also.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

<a href="//i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag216/frankbrooking/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/F68B2180-3D7B-4C2D-B92C-E655F4E9E596_zpsmdrvofbc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]" rel="nofollow">//i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag216/frankbrooking/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/F68B2180-3D7B-4C2D-B92C-E655F4E9E596_zpsmdrvofbc.jpg[/URL][/img]</a> 

<a href="http://s1369.photobucket.com/user/frankbrooking/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/F68B2180-3D7B-4C2D-B92C-E655F4E9E596_zpsmdrvofbc.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Bigfish1212, use the HTML code


----------



## steelernation (Mar 3, 2013)

Greetings from Western PA, LYNKAGE and all. While we don't have Kings down here (damn...), the trumpets are in epic proportions. We've picked maybe 5 patches and have gotten 22# so far. More Frost's Boletes than we've ever picked, but chants are hit or miss. Only 14# so far. The woods here are literally FULL of mushrooms of over 100-150 kinds. Lincoff should be here now, rather than when we have him come to Pittsburgh in September.

If only the sheepsheads come out in numbers like these, or the late-summer boletes... 

Good picking to all.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ohh I used that one because that's what it says in the FAQ.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Lynk
thank you so much for the trumpets.
I think I'll try some as a rub on a nice grilled sirloin,
but it will have to wait a day,
as I have a home grown chicken in the smoker for dinner today.
I don't think they are as common around here.
By the way the chants I've been finding this year seem to be under or near hemlock 
This is not what I read in the field guides but just an observation.
Can't wait to try them thank you again.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Fog,you're more than welcome.And hemlocks with beech mixed in is a great place to search for chants.Got out today and came home with a little over 5 # of chants,a few mixed boletes,some hedgehogs,and,oh yeah,another pile of trumpets.Nice to see tons of chants without bugs but kings and pines seem to get chomped faster than they can grow.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Forgot to mention,if you want to store chants,they don't turn out as nice as other shrooms when dried.They can get chewy and lose some of their flavor.Try sauteing and freezing them.I'm also gonna pickle a couple quarts(hopefully today).Take care and Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm changing edulis to eludus.I had some luck with them but am frustrated by the bugs destroying all but a few.I'm getting a little bored with the sackfuls of chants(shame on me!).Picked another nice batch yesterday but also got one big,beautiful birch bolete.I've found a couple other singles but am hoping they're out in force.Have a hiking date on Sunday and will hit every poplar stand I can.The nice thing about birch boletes is that you get a fair chance before the bugs.Happy Hunting!


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Went out and got a nice bag of trumpets, a lot of them were drying out need a little rain. While I was looking for them I kept thinking about those pictures that you have to stare at long enough to make the image appear. I would see one while walking along, and then get down and after a few seconds they would start to appear everywhere.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Steelernation,diehard Bills fan here but as a kid during the Steelers/Cowboys era I was all Steelers and still rout for them.Especially when my team isn't playing(play-offs!).Now for something shroom related.Glad to hear anyone having good fortune and the pounds are piling up here too.Get 'em while you can!Welcome to the conversation!ENJOY!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Bigfish,I don't know what the term is for what you're discribing but have done that with my eyes since I was little.It's how I almost always manage to find that small part or rusted piece that someone dropped in the lawn or dirt.Can be handy but causes nasty headaches after awhile.Got more trumpets,a bunch of chants and one nice king today.Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## steelernation (Mar 3, 2013)

LYNKAGE - right back at you. Sucked when Kelly &amp; Thomas kept beating us in the late 80s &amp; early 90s.

Pulled in another 7.5+ pounds of trumpets, 17.5# of chants and 1# of Frost's boletes this afternoon. We're on the edge of heat and dryness, so this may be it for our magical trumpet ride... We ended up with just over 30# of trumpets in two weeks, which is just ridiculous, I think! 

Wish we had those Kings down here. They are amazing!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Took promised hike with wife yesterday.HOT and HUMID!!!!! But couldn't tell her "no".Got almost 7 lbs. of chants and 1 lb trumpets.Got swamped out at work so made quick stop and picked another big sackful of trumpets(maybe 2-3 lbs).They're everywhere! Seems too wet here for the boletes.Rains every other day or so whether they call for it or not.If the bugs don't get 'em,they seem to rot anyway.Lost track but sure I'm over 20 lbs trumpets and way more chants.My dry stores are piling up and the sauteing and freezing chants seems to be working nicely.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Went out for a blue berry/ mushroom hunt this morning 
Found many bushes and a handful of blue berries 
Found more mushrooms than I've ever seen in one place before
Orange filled waxy caps, rosy Russian, yellow patches and about a million some type of milkys
Although we were under many white pine the only bolete we found was a painted suillus
Only one tick on the dog and none on us .


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

That's gilled and rusula


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Great finds everyone! It is definitely a stellar year for Chants, not because of the quantity (which I always find abundant, luckily) rather the quality. Found a nice Chicken (L.s.) this past weekend but left it in the woods. Enjoy the hunt, I am enjoying yours.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,nice to hear from you!Yes,the quality has been good.Oh,dinner's callin' loudly.Take care!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Went back to the site where I picked that first 8+ lbs of trumpets.Should have been there a week ago.Picked a nice pile but sooo many way past.Also grabbed a handful of what I thought were c.lutescens at first glance but were c.tubaeformis(check my spelling) which I don't remember ever finding before.I am looking for a recipe for black trumpet ravioli if any of you have one.A friend said they saw them on a menu in a restaurant and I said ''That's me!''.Happy Hunting!


----------



## steelernation (Mar 3, 2013)

LYNK, I'd say use fresh ricotta, a little mozz, olive oil, and maybe lightly sauté the trumpets in salted butter and maybe a touch of red wine first, and then stuff. You can dry the trumpets, make powder, and add that to the pasta dough. It is not attractive, but the pasta has a extra flavor dimension. I'd suggest maybe 2 tablespoons powder if making a pound of dough, or maybe more, depending on flavor. Good luck. Glad you're still finding them up there. Too hot here in southwest PA to go outside, plus no rain for nearly a week, and not much for the next week. Boletes up next here, after the next rain day, I hope.


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Went north under white pines to look for king boletes no luck ....also a heads up for geo if your planning on going to forestport for thimble berries the bushes didn't produce hardly any this year they seem to be dying out


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Bone dry! Everything went from too wet to dust dry.Was worried 'bout my veggies rotting,now mulching and watering like crazy.Rain coming, or so ''they'' say. Hope all's well!


----------



## fogwhisper (Oct 18, 2012)

Just found your emails Lynk I don't check my email often enough went out this morning found bitter bolete , the bad one that turns blue and I think velvet footed dax something like that nothing edible.  still a nice walk


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Funny how the bitters, and other shrooms we don't want,seem to thrive in any conditions.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Opened my pickled chants at a gathering yesterday.I had never made them before and hoped they turned out okay.They had to sit in the fridge for a month(staring at me every day).They were a big hit! Good choice if you want to try something different and you've got a bunch.Now that we know how they turned out, waiting on the next batch will be soooo much harder!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, That is great! I need to give this a try! Thanks!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,a must try when you've got extra chants.Shared more with a few others and same response.If you look up a recipe,I used one that called for honey.The vinegar makes the honey subtle but we taste the difference.Had to stash what's left in back of fridge.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone finding anything? Getting an assortment.Speckle stems and birch boletes,puff balls and shaggy manes.Someone told me they found some nice kings last weekend(8-10 inch caps)under scotch pines.The fallen leaves makes the hunt way more interesting!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, Good to hear someone is still at it! I have been really busy working the land and haven't been in the forest much but expect to be out soon. Good luck!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice to hear from you, GEO!Lotta business here too but have to keep an eye on my passions to keep the peace(sanity).Hope all's well.


----------

